

Kickstarter meets ticketmaster - bgersh20
http://www.getaudienced.com/

======
bgersh20
We run Audienced, a platform that helps event organizers get a guaranteed
minimum attendance for an event while eliminating all upfront financial costs
& risks. Is that something that could be of benefit to you?

------
sfeng
Both Kickstarter and Ticketmaster are one word.

~~~
bgersh20
thanks auto correct

